# You can always pick out a new camper



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am in no way saying that I'm the most experienced camper in the world, but have you ever noticed how easy it is to find brand new camper(s)? A couple years ago we were camping Kentucky Lake Dam campground. Across from our camp a 5th wheel pulls up and after many attempts, finally were able to get parked and unhooked. I kept an eye out, just in case they needed some help. They were an elderly couple and I could tell that they might have had some camping experience, but seemed a bit out of their element. I took our dog out for a walk and stopped by for a visit, as they also had a dog. We chatted awhile and I found that they had just purchased their 5th wheel and actually had just picked it up after leaving their truck with the RV dealer so the hitch could be installed. Anyway, on Sunday we were all packing up and I noticed they were having some issues getting hooked up. First problem was connecting the 5th wheel hitch. I walked down and showed them how to jack up the trailer after putting the rear stabilizers up. Next, the wife was in the cab, as the husband was trying to give her directions. It was like the blind leading the blind. I asked if they needed some help and she welcomed it. I prepared the hitch in the truck and showed the husband how to operate the hitch. He really paid attention as it seems the RV dealer failed to show him how to use it. They pulled up to the campground dump which was in the middle of the campground and again, they were having some issues. I showed them how to dump the gray and black water and was walking back down to my camper when I took a last glance, praying they would make it back home with no problems, when I looked up and seen their antenna still up. As they are pulling away I'm yelling for them the stop and waving my arms like crazy. She finally saw me and stopped. Out of breath, I tell her that the antenna is still up. She looks at her husband and tells him, "I told you to put that down". I felt so sorry for him, as he looked like a puppy that had just been scalded. That is the last time I seen them, so I can only hope that with age comes wisdom and one day one of them would be helping out another first time camper. Do you have any first time camper stories? :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Way to go Bill. I'm really glad you were there to lend a hand. Great storey.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Similar thing happened to me last year. We were at the campground and everyone left for some reason, cant recall why, but I was there by myself. There was an elderly couple that pulled up pulling I think a 21 foot travel trailer. I didnt have to go to them , they stopped in front of the campsite for what seemed like 5 minutes. It was getting kind of dark, and I couldnt tell what they were doing.

Finally, the lady got out of the truck, came over to me and said, do you mind backing this in for us, we just got it and he is not really able to get it backed in.

I said sure. So i jumped in, backed it in there and help them get it setup. They hadnt ever camped in it, so I hooked everything up for him and showed him how it all worked. They were just "tickled pink". Nice folks. Its just something any good camper would have done, but they were just so thankful and nice, really made me feel good.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Makes my heart glad to hear about, Campers helping campers. :thumbup1:


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep, I agree. Campers are definitely some of the most friendly people out there. I have seen more people help others, and its great to see. We almost always end up cooking out or sitting around the campfire with our neighbors at the campground.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Awe yes community dinners ya just gotta love em....

Campers are the best people in the world, always have been always will be!!!!


----------



## pd (May 6, 2008)

It is good to see that you were there to help them. Having worked at a RV dealership in highschool (PDI,Wash Crew during the summer), I have seen my fair share of antennas dangling off the side. One tip I always share with someone is to either place your keys (to the truck or RV) on a springy wrist strap. When you run the antenna up, stick the keys to the winder. When it is time to leave, you won't be able to go anywhere with out getting the keys from the antenna winder which will remind you to wind it down before pulling out of the site. If you don't want to hand your keys there, a bright colored "scrunchy" for womens hair works just as well. When driving, it is on the gear shifter, when the antenna is up, it is on the winder.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Great tip pd. I'll have to remeber that for our next trip.


----------



## pd (May 6, 2008)

antigua said:


> Great tip pd. I'll have to remeber that for our next trip.


 
No problem. Hope you find it useful and share it with others.. Nothing worse than ending your trip with that horrible "Crunch, crash" sound of the antenna being sheared from the roof as you drive under those low hanging tree branches...


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

Campers* are* the best people in the world, always have been always will be!!!!

:thumbup1:


----------

